# Load Tires on Ford 1500 4x4?



## 612rob (Jul 21, 2015)

New to the forum and to tractors. Just picked up a 1983 or so Ford 1500 4X4. Been playing around with it and find with a full bucket it is quite unstable/tippy. 

Wondering how much of a difference it would make to load the tires. Do guys usually load the tires on 4X4's? I also intend to use the the tractor for snow removal and thought it may also be beneficial while doing that?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

I run R4's w/loaded tires and notice improvement useing front loader dirt/snow/mowing/rear scraper use...more of a bite.


----------

